# Dyeing : yarn



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

I've had so much fun since the new year. A friend sent me a packet of ten fingering weight skeins and told me to have fun! She did the same a few months back with alpaca


----------



## lindamarcella (Dec 14, 2016)

Oh my! Candy so early in the day!


----------



## Janallyn (Feb 16, 2016)

Lovely


----------



## FranVan (May 22, 2012)

Beautiful.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow you played and you had fun doing it. Love the colors what are you going to make.


----------



## Conchalea (Dec 30, 2013)

Your color selections are so pretty! I've done a few more since my first ones & have more planned as I write. Thanks for sharing these.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

mama879 said:


> Wow you played and you had fun doing it. Love the colors what are you going to make.


Thank you. These are an order so I won't be knitting them. I may dye some more for selling


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Gorgeous yarn Desiree ! I'll definitely be watching for when you are selling. ????


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Sweet yummy yarn, lovely as usual.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful colors


----------



## nellig (May 10, 2016)

Wow! Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

It looks like you had a blast! The colors are great. I am particularly drawn to the bottom photo on the right, the yellow against that fuschia! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

You are so clever! I love the skein I bought from you!


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

Those are so pretty! I love jewel tones!


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Thank you so much ladies, I've now completed the order and about to start on a navy blue gradient for a throw.


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

Mine turn out more like your bottom picture as far as the blending goes, though often darker or brighter or just the same. How do you keep the colors so bright and separate like the skeins in your top photo? Truly beautiful. Are you wetting the skein, then laying it out and "painting" each color separately?


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

henhouse2011 said:


> Mine turn out more like your bottom picture as far as the blending goes, though often darker or brighter or just the same. How do you keep the colors so bright and separate like the skeins in your top photo? Truly beautiful. Are you wetting the skein, then laying it out and "painting" each color separately?


I use various methods. Some are very low water immersion where I like the colours to blend, others I paint . Even when I paint the skeins, I like to merge the colours. I try not to have hard breaks . When I paint my skeins are moist. I use lots of citric acid so when the dye touches my skeins it stays. Afterwards I mop up excess water and there's no dye on the towel. Then microwave to set

The bottom picture are all 100% alpaca and it's hard to get really bright colours. They are generally more muted even though I used similar amounts of dyes and similar process to the ones in the top picture.


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

I can easily see you've been having fun and doing a fantastic job of dyeing. I especially love the colors in the second photo. Aloha... Bev


----------



## KellySue (Dec 24, 2011)

You either need to sell your jewels, or publish your "recipes"....WONDERFUL colours!!!!


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks. I did not consider the citric acid. That would make stronger colors and aid the yarn in picking up all the dye. My knitting group has a dye day twice a year. Can't wait to try some of these things.


----------



## Bummy (Sep 6, 2013)

I'm signing up now for the classes I think you should offer online,????! We could pay and you could teach!


----------



## Bummy (Sep 6, 2013)

I'm (right now) trying a funky technique I saw on home talk.com -" Why Everyone's Copying This Ice Dye Technique"
You soak the fabric (yarn), wring out, pack ice cubes on top and sprinkle dry dye on the cubes - let it melt, sit for 24 then set.
Won't be as beautiful as yours, but sounded interesting!


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Bummy said:


> I'm (right now) trying a funky technique I saw on home talk.com -" Why Everyone's Copying This Ice Dye Technique"
> You soak the fabric (yarn), wring out, pack ice cubes on top and sprinkle dry dye on the cubes - let it melt, sit for 24 then set.
> Won't be as beautiful as yours, but sounded interesting!


It's quite a popular technique. I think you'll find a fair bit of info on it on YouTube. Snow works well too


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

KellySue said:


> You either need to sell your jewels, or publish your "recipes"....WONDERFUL colours!!!!


I do sell my yarn but most is dyed to order. We travel so much between the uk and usa that I can't keep an online shop. Some I sell on here and I also have some on my Ravelry stash to sell page


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Bummy said:


> I'm signing up now for the classes I think you should offer online,????! We could pay and you could teach!


Something to think about for the future ....


----------

